# Instructions For Working On the Axcel Armortech Sight!!



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Some pictures


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

More Pictures


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

More Pictures


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

More


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

If you have any questions, feel free to send me a PM and I might be able to help you.:thumbs_up


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Way cool post man!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

Casador said:


> Way cool post man!!!:darkbeer:


plus 1 on that, I dont own 1 but if I did I would bookmark this!!!!!!
Thanks for taking the time!!!and posting up Brother!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nicely done. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys.:thumbs_up


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

Great post that'll really help people out! I've changed these a few times and I wish I had seen this post the first time I worked on one!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Big Joe Buck said:


> Great post that'll really help people out! I've changed these a few times and I wish I had seen this post the first time I worked on one!


Thanks... Just trying to get people over that initial fear of working on this sight. Once people actually open it up, they realize just how easy it is. I'm the DIY guy and just like to know how everything ticks. Figured I could help others along the way with my favorite sight. As can be seen by my signature.:wink:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Keeping this up top so current and future owners can have some help.:thumbs_up


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

*Great information*

I have one on order and I'm saving this thread.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice West!


----------



## pdskal (Aug 12, 2009)

Very helpful.


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Thanks Alot!!!!*

I used this post today as I decided to change fibers...however i did not take the pin out.... I left it in and took the old fiber out and put the new one in....Saved me a few steps!

Thanks again! 

Chris


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nicely done, excellent post. Archer's helping archer's is what AT is all about. Now this is what attracted me to Archery Talk!!!!!
GREAT POST


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

We need more guys like you my friend....this is going to help alot of people here on AT.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Very nice post and work :teeth:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad it has been helpful to others.:thumbs_up


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice.....should be a sticky somewhere


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Back ttt


----------



## wyo bull (Jun 7, 2008)

Great Job!!!
This should make it to the sticky page!!!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Great post with good written instructions and fantastic photos, which really help! Like they say "a picture is worth a thousand words!"
I do not own the Armortech, but this has helped explain some of how my fiber sight is put together!
This really needs to be made a "sticky" for future reference!
I copied and pasted the text and photos into a Word document so that I would have it for my use later on.
Thanks for your hard work, and good job once again!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Back ttt so people can find it and use it........


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

This is an excellent thread here. I appreciate you taking the time to share this information with us. I relied heavily on your intructions/pictures today while rearranging pins on my two sets of Armortechs. One of my set screws stripped out that holds the sight pin guide rail in place. It stressed me out pretty bad but I was able to get it out by drilling it a little and using a small extractor I got from Harbor Freight today. My nerves were almost shot by the time I got finished but it all worked out just fine! Thanks again!!!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

thespyhunter said:


> Very nice.....should be a sticky somewhere





wyo bull said:


> Great Job!!!
> This should make it to the sticky page!!!



I agree

I don't even own this model sight but always a DIYer and interested in learning about other models.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Not sure how the mod's decide what makes it as a sticky.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Back ttt.....


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Great thread. Well done. It looks like if you wanted to make a 7 pin sight from a 5 pin, you just add 2 pins. Interesting...


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Well done. This will come in handy. Posting to find this later.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Back ttt


----------



## Big JohnP (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all, 

My first post here. Great forum. Been reading this for the past week and this morning finally decided to give it a try. One of the fiber optic pins on my ArmortechHD was very dim compared to the others. I figured something had come loose or the fiber had broken somehow.

I followed the instructions outlined above and I can tell you I could'nt have found a better teacher to help me with the job. I took the whole thing apart and sure enough, the fiber on the middle pin was split halfway down the tubing. So it was a simple thing to fix.

Like Out West says, once you get rid of your initial fear of tinkering with these things, it's a breeze. Again, as others have said, I thank you so much for this very detailed thread. Cheers. :thumbs_up: beer:


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Big JohnP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post here. Great forum. Been reading this for the past week and this morning finally decided to give it a try. One of the fiber optic pins on my ArmortechHD was very dim compared to the others. I figured something had come loose or the fiber had broken somehow.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it was helpful to you........


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

great instructions, thanks


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

Great job and thanks.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## docj (Mar 20, 2011)

Very detailed post with great pictures. Thanks again.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt again


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't be afraid of these sights. They are very easy to work on and get whatever pin configuration you want.......


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks.....you just save me $15 plus shipping back from them in VA. I was going to send my sight in to add a 4th pin and change the color config. 

Awesome....


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks for posting always wondered how this was done


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread is great. I just replaced two fibres in my ArmorTech sight by following these instructions. Thanks for posting


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Post for reference later.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info... Nice post


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Still a lot of people afraid to work on these. Posting again just to say don't be. These are easier to work on than you think...


----------



## *coyotekiller* (Jan 16, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bruinjay (Aug 14, 2010)

Stripped allen wrench on one of the screws in step 6.... Tried a new wrench, the screw is toast... Any idea how i can get the striped srew out??? Help!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

bruinjay said:


> Stripped allen wrench on one of the screws in step 6.... Tried a new wrench, the screw is toast... Any idea how i can get the striped srew out??? Help!


I replied to your pm with a couple ideas, but I don't always have the best of luck with stripped out screws. Hopefully somebody here may have some more ideas. May be able to see if a machine shop or even Axcel can do something about it if you don't have any luck.....


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

Great post! I love my armortech sight and this really makes me realize how bullet proof but easy it is to work on. thks!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Added Set Screw on 2nd Guide Rod*

I have heard from another member that Axcel may have added a set screw for the 2nd guide rod on some newer models. So just be aware of that if you are having problems getting one of your guide rods out......


----------



## bjesse60 (Apr 9, 2011)

This was correct, I just added a couple pins to mine using your instructions. There was one set screw holding the smaller guide rod at the bottom end of it. You can access it from the back side of the sight(the side you look at while shooting) found it using a flash light. Awesome instructions by the way! :wink:


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

bruinjay said:


> Stripped allen wrench on one of the screws in step 6.... Tried a new wrench, the screw is toast... Any idea how i can get the striped srew out??? Help!


Sometimes you can get a slightly larger Torx bit & tap (lightly hammer) it into the stripped allen screw & back it out... Done this many times... All the bolts on my motorcycle are Allen heads


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy replacement pins only? I search the Axcel website but couldn't find how to purchase just individual pins.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

I may have to give this a try had a .010 pins on my pro hd they were bothering my eyes so i picked up a standard model with .019 pins and just swapped the the sight housing, but its got me thinking to add the .010s for the first and 2nd pins also i have a pin that does not move with the micro adjust is this usually meaning the pin itselft is stripped out?


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

06hoythunter said:


> I may have to give this a try had a .010 pins on my pro hd they were bothering my eyes so i picked up a standard model with .019 pins and just swapped the the sight housing, but its got me thinking to add the .010s for the first and 2nd pins also i have a pin that does not move with the micro adjust is this usually meaning the pin itselft is stripped out?


To be honest with you, I don't know what happens to the pins when they stop moving. I've had a couple do it, and physically there looks to be nothing wrong with them that I can tell. In one instance I took the pin apart and put it back together and it started working. I did the same thing to the other pin, but it didn't help. In this situation, you are better off just ordering a new replacement pin for the one that isn't working. And be sure to not overtighten the pins when you lock them down. I personally only snug the pins with the long end of the Allen wrench. I don't tighten down with the short end as I heard overtightening the pins can cause problems.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Great post !!


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

Would love to replace my bottom pin after a stick went through the scope ring & bent the pin...I used a dab of epoxy to put it back in place, but it bugs me every time i look at it. Axcel dont have a paypal account, so i cant order them for delivery to Australia....bugger!!


----------



## fawnbleat (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed instructions. I plan on replacing a few pins next week.


----------



## jhunter13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time out to write this up. I own this sight and love it. Now I know I will be able to repair it if I ever need to.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Axcel Added a Set Screw to the 2nd Guide Rail*

*I have heard from another member that Axcel has added a set screw for the 2nd guide rod on some newer models. So just be aware of that if you are having problems getting one of your guide rods out.*


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Nock Up (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Old West for this thread! Thanks to all the other members for keeping it going! I was just going to chance it and tear into mine but now that I have read this I have no worries. This will save me some time so greatly appreciated.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Pretty easy job with the instructions and pics


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Great Post!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Great post! Thank you for posting the instructions. Now I need to order a couple .019 pins to swap out with the .010 pins I have on there now.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you have any tips on how to get the sight housing to stop rattling? Mine started today and I can't get them tight enough without stripping the wingnut.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

bgriffin said:


> Do you have any tips on how to get the sight housing to stop rattling? Mine started today and I can't get them tight enough without stripping the wingnut.


There should be a bolt inside that wing nut to tighten up. Tighten that bolt. I usually tighten the wing nut snug, but tighten the bolt when I'm ready to lock everything down.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks so much! I just did my Daughters Axcel and Had just one question. I found that extra set screw on the second stainless rods but is there a secret to get the pins to slide off the shafts ? I ended up just leaving them on and changing out fibers and yes both shafts I could free up one end or the other but I tried every thing and could not get those pins off the shafts. Thanks so much for Great Instructions Too bad I am illiterate and missed the insert fiber from pin end which You wrote which I discovered after spending a crap load of time trying to thread the fiber the other direction. I am in Your Debt Thanks again!!


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

I just ordered an Armortech HD Vision Pro, and the first thing I want to do when I get it is pull one pin out. To me five pins is too many, four seems just about right. This thread is going to be really helpful, although I will say it is a bit more intimidating than I expected it to be.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread has already helped me a couple times already.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the new sight i got the little screws out that was holding the rod but i can not get the other rod out. Is there something else holding it?


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

martinarchery27 said:


> I have the new sight i got the little screws out that was holding the rod but i can not get the other rod out. Is there something else holding it?


You have to loosen all the Allen screws on the back of individual pins. Then the rods will slide out


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

This is my favorite sight and I have two of them right now, think I'm going to try to take the yellow pins out and swap the fibers on them to red and green. Might also try putting two .10 pins on the bottom instead of the .19s I have. Hoping that will help on those longer range shots. Awesome thread!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, haven't been on AT much lately. So sorry if I missed any questions. Hopefully others input helped out. Glad this thread is still helping people out. If anybody has one of the newer sights that have the added set screw(s) for the 2nd guide rail, PLEASE take a picture and post it if you could. I'm sure it would help out the members. If I could edit the original post, I would have it added there but I don't have access and I don't have one of the newer sights with the added set screw to take picture myself.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

tagged


----------



## Terry_42 (Apr 2, 2013)

Way cool post, thanks a lot!


----------



## Randyz7 (Feb 5, 2011)

Great post


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

You saved me again. Thanks, man


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Out West said:


> Sorry, haven't been on AT much lately. So sorry if I missed any questions. Hopefully others input helped out. Glad this thread is still helping people out. If anybody has one of the newer sights that have the added set screw(s) for the 2nd guide rail, PLEASE take a picture and post it if you could. I'm sure it would help out the members. If I could edit the original post, I would have it added there but I don't have access and I don't have one of the newer sights with the added set screw to take picture myself.


Well...for some reason this site won't allow me to load pics any longer!! Yes...there is another set screw for the second guide rail/pin. Its on the main body of sight....loosen vertical adjustment knob and crank the sight down. The face has the measurement marks 0-8 going up...0-8 going down. Bottom left across from "7" is a tiny hole...that is your path to the set screw. The Allen size for those set screws is .050.

Great directions...just added 2 pins. Although I chaffed a few fibers trying to swap colors...sure does dim em down!! Be gentle with the fibers! Well...at least I can now order fresh fiber in the colors I want...


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## db102550 (Sep 20, 2011)

Truly Awesome, Saved.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I have taken all the pins out and used it for a back up for 20 yard league.  Easy sight to tinker with.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## pinkiewerewolf (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for this thread. I just received the Pro HD HS 5 pin today and I'm researching all the info that I can before installing the sight.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Wenty said:


> Well...for some reason this site won't allow me to load pics any longer!! Yes...there is another set screw for the second guide rail/pin. Its on the main body of sight....loosen vertical adjustment knob and crank the sight down. The face has the measurement marks 0-8 going up...0-8 going down. Bottom left across from "7" is a tiny hole...that is your path to the set screw. The Allen size for those set screws is .050.
> 
> Great directions...just added 2 pins. Although I chaffed a few fibers trying to swap colors...sure does dim em down!! Be gentle with the fibers! Well...at least I can now order fresh fiber in the colors I want...


Thanks for posting the info....


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

The instructions and pictures were very well done.

Unfortunately didn't work for me. Both push pins on mine would need a press to remove :-(


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Great thread, thanks! Helped me out a lot!


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

DMAX-HD said:


> The instructions and pictures were very well done.
> 
> Unfortunately didn't work for me. Both push pins on mine would need a press to remove :-(


I found one more tiny set screw. Once I loosened that it work fine.


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

DMAX-HD said:


> The instructions and pictures were very well done.
> 
> Unfortunately didn't work for me. Both push pins on mine would need a press to remove :-(


Sorry you had trouble. It has been posted that the newer sights have added an additional set screw to the guide rails since I did the original post. You have to look for this added set screw before you can remove the guide rails. I wish I could add this to the original post, but I do not have access. Maybe a moderator could do something about this?

*Axcel has added a set screw for the 2nd guide rod on the newer models. So just be aware of that if you are having problems getting one of your guide rods out......*


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Tagged


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

bgriffin said:


> Do you have any tips on how to get the sight housing to stop rattling? Mine started today and I can't get them tight enough without stripping the wingnut.


It may not be the sight housing! Mine had a distinctive "buzz" at the shot and I assumed the same as you, tightened everything down with no luck. I put up with it for a few weeks until I decided to sight in a longer pin for a western hunt. After I had loosened the pin and turned the micro adjust, I realized the buzz had stopped. It ended up being the little ball bearing under the micro adjust knob. I loosened the screw in the side of the micro adjust knob, removed the ball bearing, and then snugged it back down enough that it still turned but was tighter feeling.

The buzz/vibration was gone. Hope this helps!


----------



## SpeedStar (Aug 25, 2014)

Great thread. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MABOWKILL (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks... I'll be removing a few pins this weekend.Great post !!!!


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Remember guys, Axcel has added a set screw holding in the 2nd guide rail on their sights since i created the original post. So be aware of this and find this set screw (or screws) if you can't get the 2nd guide rail out.......*


----------



## Mxracer532 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone know what Tru Ball charges to send it in and add 2 pins???


----------



## Manitoulin (Oct 15, 2013)

First time seeing this thread, great guide.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Mxracer532 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone know what Tru Ball charges to send it in and add 2 pins???


I don't remember exactly, but I think it is roughly $10-$15 per pin, plus $10-$15 flat labor fee for working on it, plus the cost of shipping.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it was around $19 last time I got pins, but I might be wrong.......Best thing is to give them a call and ask.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

tag


----------



## jlsmith1000 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tagging this thread, thanks!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> It may not be the sight housing! Mine had a distinctive "buzz" at the shot and I assumed the same as you, tightened everything down with no luck. I put up with it for a few weeks until I decided to sight in a longer pin for a western hunt. After I had loosened the pin and turned the micro adjust, I realized the buzz had stopped. It ended up being the little ball bearing under the micro adjust knob. I loosened the screw in the side of the micro adjust knob, removed the ball bearing, and then snugged it back down enough that it still turned but was tighter feeling.
> 
> The buzz/vibration was gone. Hope this helps!


I would suggest to others that you not remove the ball bearing(s) on the vertical/horizontal adjustment knobs....That is what gives you the distinct click in your micro adjustments. It's a matter of testing to see if you have the knobs tightened up enough to remove the buzzing.....You do not want it so snug that you cannot move the knob, so use the screw head to tighten them down, then snug up the knob with your allen wrench and test the adjustment. I had Shane send me these instructions by email before this thread was created and I have ripped all of my Axcel Armortech sights apart at one time or another for fresh fiber or dipping of the non-adjustment parts and have always reassembled the sights using the ball bearings with successful results.....Vibration free. These sights are very well built, and until the Accutouch was recently introduced, I had no reason to purchase anything else......The instructions from *outwest* will let you continue to use your sights for many years.


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice thread. Bump it up


----------



## xlr8ed2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tag


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good info, thanks!


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Tag


----------



## jhosen (Mar 25, 2015)

Axcel Armortech sight, QAD HDX rest, Tight Spot quiver, old Harvest Time HT2 300 spine arrows, Bomar draw stops

- 2015 AP Bowtech RPM 360 - Axcel Armortech sight, QAD HD rest, Tight Spot quiver, old Harvest Time HT2 300 spine arrows, Bomar draw stops


----------



## blueidexx (Oct 28, 2002)

tag


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

glad i found this. thanks.


----------



## lostarrow3d (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome post, made swapping pins a breeze! Right on !


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions where an Aussie can get some replacement pins?


----------



## HardLoadHunter (Apr 8, 2014)

great write up!! gonna bring it back from the dead cause me and a couple buddies are doing some pins swaps this year after seasons end


----------



## safarisports (Nov 10, 2010)

Tagged for later. Thks


----------



## Beebo (Jun 29, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## pcbowjunky (Dec 3, 2013)

Tag

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swise660 (Feb 5, 2015)

This thread may be old but it just saved me a little ching! I was about to send my sight in for a pin removal and changing the order of my pins.


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Ya this is a great thread.


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

I will need this later.


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for this !


----------



## hike44357 (Jul 16, 2016)

Great information on this thread, however after trying all the suggestions I still have a very distinct vibration/buzz when I shoot. The sight is an Axcel Armortech Vision HD with harmonic damper. Tried this sight on all 3 of my bows and the vibration/buzz is exactly the same on all. Paid nearly $200 for this sight and I feel this is unacceptable. The sight should not have a buzz at all let alone me having to try and tighten screws to find the problem. Never had a problem with my HHA, Spott Hogg, or my Copper Johns.


----------



## gansettx (Dec 25, 2010)

hike44357 said:


> Great information on this thread, however after trying all the suggestions I still have a very distinct vibration/buzz when I shoot. The sight is an Axcel Armortech Vision HD with harmonic damper. Tried this sight on all 3 of my bows and the vibration/buzz is exactly the same on all. Paid nearly $200 for this sight and I feel this is unacceptable. The sight should not have a buzz at all let alone me having to try and tighten screws to find the problem. Never had a problem with my HHA, Spott Hogg, or my Copper Johns.


The only vibration I've found was the sunshade coming loose after multiple shots...put a bit of bow wax on the threads and have never looked back

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1goodarrow (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, this has saved me a bunch of time .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

So I finally got around to ordering 3 new pins & getting this done...Hats off to Kyle at Axcel...9 days from ordering to delivery in Australia..Cost me $75 AUD for the 3 pins with postage.

I would say it would have been a real challenge to do this without this write up, saved a heap of time & the process was straightcforward...

Now lets hope if don't push a stick through the housing again while bush bashing....


----------



## paulcanada (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks! Great work!


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

tagged


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you, my wife just ordered me one of these sights.


----------



## BWBUCKS (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone found at a store or a home to push a broken fiber through its a .10 thanks in advance


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Gonna bump this, it was very helpful! I ended up getting a 7 pin in a trade and I was able to easily remove 2 of them. Thanks for the tutorial OP!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

What's the best fibers to use?


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

TheTracker said:


> What's the best fibers to use?


I like tough fiber


----------



## Brokerolla (Nov 9, 2015)

Found this via search, pumped to swap the fibers on mine ASAP. I have an .019 HS 5 pin, anyone know if I can install .019 in the 20 (maybe 30), and .010 in the rest without having to swap each pin housing? Are they all the same, does it matter?


----------



## Mwebb604 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awsome post! Thanks to this I just changed my 5 pin to a 3 pin! Super easy to do!


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

Mwebb604 said:


> Awsome post! Thanks to this I just changed my 5 pin to a 3 pin! Super easy to do!


Ditto


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Might pick up another one and make it a one pin for indoor season... I have this sight on both of my bows now, but I like a single pin for dots.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Tagged

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Saved for later


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

This really old thread just saved me time and effort !!!


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

tagged for later


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

jjl8440 said:


> tagged for later


Tagged for WHAT? This thread was started 9 years ago!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

So what if it is 9 yrs old. The instructions are relevant for folks who use that sight.


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> Tagged for WHAT? This thread was started 9 years ago!


Tagged so I can easily find this thread later after finding out yesterday that Axcel no longer will provide labor services to change/remove/swap out pins. They will only sell you the pins, you have to install them yourself.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

You guys know you can subscribe to a thread without posting in it right? I mean I could really careless that it was bumped personally but having your settings set to subscribe to every post you post to has to be terribly annoying 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutTrooper (Oct 1, 2019)

Brokerolla said:


> Found this via search, pumped to swap the fibers on mine ASAP. I have an .019 HS 5 pin, anyone know if I can install .019 in the 20 (maybe 30), and .010 in the rest without having to swap each pin housing? Are they all the same, does it matter?


Did anyone ever find an answer to this? Are the .019 and .010 pins different, or just different size fiber?


----------



## bullybbq (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump


----------



## olecountry (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time. Awesome info and pics.


----------



## Pickle673 (Jan 27, 2018)

Would this work for a rheotech too.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Rise from your grave 9 year old thread!


----------



## ryryflyguy11 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey there I have just got a used Axcel Armortech Sight!! And it looks very nice. I will definitely PM you soon b/c Ill need to make some adjustments this forum is the bees knees!


----------



## cBlakec97 (Mar 19, 2020)

Perfect👌🏼


----------

